# South Florida TW CAO Event - 10-21-06



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I will unfortunately miss this Saturday's Oliva event due to my trip to the keys.
However, 10/21 is on my calendar.
Lets try to get a great CS turnout.
Who is in?


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Anytime, anyplace, anywhere.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Anytime, anyplace, anywhere.


DAMN IT!!!!!! Now who's going to cover for ME!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> DAMN IT!!!!!! Now who's going to cover for ME!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Who are you kidding?
We just make sure we have Patron and after a while, won't matter who is covering.
Get Vic to cover.


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

aaaaahhhhhhhh just close up for the day.... Tell vic I said its ok.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sounds like CS spirit, I'm in tell me when where and who to take pics of :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
The event is a Tobacco World on Powerline Rd, in Coconut Creek.

Just add yourselves to the list so we can keep track.
Remember, if I know how many are coming, I pack a large enough humi.

In:
1) Blueface
2) Carlito's Way (Blueface Jr)
3) Snkbyt
4) Made in Dade

Maybe:
1)
2)
3)

Out:
1)
2)
3)

Screw you (I would never go and be seen with you drunk bastards that smell like you smoked 5 cigars in one sitting) 
1)
2)
3)


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Whatever it takes, Ronnie will be there.


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

I guess I forgot to say I'd be there. Not so much drinky drinky this time though.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Put me in the Maybe:
That's so far in advance ... I don't know if I'll still be able to move, like most of us age challanged individuals.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> I guess I forgot to say I'd be there. Not so much drinky drinky this time though.


lets hope not, not sure if a trashcan is standing by :r 
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=2122&cat=500


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh RON!!!! Things may be looking up, Florida trip may be coming soon!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Let me know info on 10-21 event i should be there today around 2pm

luckybandit


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> I guess I forgot to say I'd be there. Not so much drinky drinky this time though.


Wussy


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Wussy


That a boy... I'll be there with the old man and ready to party like we always do.. can't wait to keep the belt a little longer. (BTW last time was washed out for 4 reasons... each of which are puking reasons) LOL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> Oh RON!!!! Things may be looking up, Florida trip may be coming soon!


YAY!!!! Alright George is coming! Uh oh does this mean I will get bombed?

ATL


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Yes* I'll be there

I'm in sales, so here's a definition of terms:
*No* means *No*
*Maybe* means *NO
Yes* means *Maybe*

So it's a vague *yes,* or a definite *maybe*


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Lemme re-word that. Not quite as much as last time, I would love to remember this herf and the botl's I meet.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

98% chance we'll be there. I still have to work that Saturday and the next Sunday so we'll head down ASAP. Even if we can only hang for a couple of hours it's better than nothing. I promise to stay away from patients with infections that can easily be passed onto me and hopefully I've got all my bronchial infections clear. SOOOOOOOOOOOO.................:w


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

*The CAO Flavourettes are on the road and coming to a store near you! Don't miss this opportunity to meet the loveliest ladies of the cigar world and experience the hottest premium flavoured cigar line on the market today - "flavours by CAO

10/21: Tobacco World - Pompano Beach, FL
*

Scratch that previous post. WE WILL BE THERE 100% GUARANTEED


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> Lemme re-word that. Not quite as much as last time, I would love to remember this herf and the botl's I meet.


this HERF will be B Y O T C for "the butcher" :al "carlito's way" :dr "made in dade" :u 
which is "Bring Your Own Trash Can" :r
(see post 11)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> *The CAO Flavourettes are on the road and coming to a store near you! Don't miss this opportunity to meet the loveliest ladies of the cigar world and experience the hottest premium flavoured cigar line on the market today - "flavours by CAO
> 
> 10/21: Tobacco World - Pompano Beach, FL
> *
> ...


I had a feeling about this as they go to all events.
Wow!
This will be one to remember.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Amended list:

In:
1) Blueface
2) Carlito's Way (Blueface Jr)
3) Snkbyt
4) Made in Dade
5) HarryCulo
6) TheButcher
7) luckybandit
8) bruceolee

Maybe:
1) Cobraskip
2) Altbier
3)

Out:
1)
2)
3)

Screw you (I would never go and be seen with you drunk bastards that smell like you smoked 5 cigars in one sitting) 
1)
2)
3)

Andrew/Ron,
Where do the two of you fall?


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> *The CAO Flavourettes are on the road and coming to a store near you! Don't miss this opportunity to meet the loveliest ladies of the cigar world and experience the hottest premium flavoured cigar line on the market today - "flavours by CAO
> 
> 10/21: Tobacco World - Pompano Beach, FL
> *
> ...


theres no way ima miss this one!!!!!!! and theres not going to be a need for a trashcan for me, i cant speak on behalf of the other guys but ill be holdin my own dont worry! lol


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Amended list:
> 
> In:
> 1) Blueface
> ...


*Count me In!! *

Ron if you miss it we are getting you a whole set of scented washcloths! :tg 

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in, but I'm trying to bribe Kris (TW owner) to change it to the 14th so we can all get snockered for my birthday (big 6-0 coming up) at the same time...ya think?


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Guys! How are you all doing?

Well since this is already here, I'll just add the event info here...

We will offer the following specials on ALL CAO cigar lines:
Buy 3 Get 1 Free (+ 1 raffle ticket)
Buy 6 Get 2 Free + A CAO Cigar Cutter (+ 2 raffle tickets)
Buy A Box Get A Free CAO 7 Cigar Sampler & Cigar Cutter (+ 4 raffle tickets)

For those who can not attend, we will offer these specials online also the weekend of the event.

We are going to raffle off a CAO humidor, hats, sampler bags and a box of CAO cigars.

The event is Saturday, Oct. 21st and will run from 2pm - 6pm.

For more info check our site: http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess my bribe didn't work...sigh...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Marc, your Birthday Gift is shown in Post #27!!!!!! 

Ron


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Man this sounds like it is going to be a great Herf. If I wasnt half a world away I would be there. Make sure you all get as good a pictures as Butchers last herf at LJ's.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Marc, your Birthday Gift is shown in Post #27!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey, Ron...if I accept that as a birthday gift the other birthday gift I'll get will be to have my ass handed to me by Marie...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> Man this sounds like it is going to be a great Herf. If I wasnt half a world away I would be there. Make sure you all get as good a pictures as Butchers last herf at LJ's.


Man that is just mean. I hope Butcher doesn't end up with his prom date again!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Hey, Ron...if I accept that as a birthday gift the other birthday gift I'll get will be to have my ass handed to me by Marie...


Ok......You make it sound like it's a bad thing  !!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

ad me for the cao event, probably come after work. hope to meet a few other cs botl's as well! am not yet a cao whore but i'm working on it. had a great time at the oliva event, enjoyed the oliva series g cigars, the food was great and the owner of Tobacco World giftet me a very nice cigar from his own personal stash. I'm so bad with names though sorry. A very nice shop and i'm glad it's close to home!!


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Hey Guys! How are you all doing?
> 
> Well since this is already here, I'll just add the event info here...
> 
> ...


If these are the girls that are going to be there i dont know what exactly im going to do with myself...lmao!!!!!

That i think is going to be the best herf ever... how much better can u get it:

Booz.....Some great Stix... and some hotties walkin around you while you're drinking and smoking.... god i love it...

I'm counting down the days!!!!! :al :w :w :dr


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Neuromancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Ron...if I accept that as a birthday gift the other birthday gift I'll get will be to have my ass handed to me by Marie...
> ...


Let's see...I can count three reasons why having Marie hand you your ass wouldn't be a good thing...

1) She's Jewish
2) She's Hungarian
3) She's from the Bronx

Trust me...you wouldn't want to take on her or her mother with a battalion of Marines backing you up...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

BUMP!

This one is gonna be sick!

ATL


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Can't friggin wait!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thxs for hosting us fellas, Im going to try very hard to make the Oct 21st CAO event. Again thxs and we had a great time. I tell every one about the BS cigars Blue Face tried to give me when I get back:c


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

All I know is I'm gonna have a Flavourette light every freakin' cigar I smoke...just don't anyone let Marie know about it or I'll be smoking cigars out of a different oriface...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

"its beginning to look a lot like Christmas"


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> "its beginning to look a lot like Christmas"


And just like any other Christmas i CANT WAIT...lol


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

I will definitley be there, i am going home for surgery the day before but i wont miss this no matter what,

the CAO girls will definitley make me feel better lol

Josh


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
Bad thing.
Choices for this weekend:
Three day cruise with friends or herf.
Wife is not going to like my choice.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

All right, all right...

Count me in...

It's been a while for me but I think that I cannot miss this one...

I have to play with the Tito Puente Jr. Orchestra in Boca that same night...

Hopefully I will not get too smashed!!! Yeah right...

Take care,

Nestor


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK,
> Bad thing.
> Choices for this weekend:
> Three day cruise with friends or herf.
> Wife is not going to like my choice.


Let her go shopping and you might get away with it. If not :hn

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> All right, all right...
> 
> Count me in...
> 
> ...


Dude,
You have been MIA!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Let her go shopping and you might get away with it. If not :hn
> 
> Ron


That could get expensive. Just try softening the blow by revealing some devastating news about the death of a family member and then after 15 minutes say you lied and you're just going to a herf. She'll either be relieved by the fact that this person is still alive or she'll be so confused by the lie that she won't notice that you've already left. My :2


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Actually, there's a possibility I may not be able to make this one, after all...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK,
> Bad thing.
> Choices for this weekend:
> Three day cruise with friends or herf.
> Wife is not going to like my choice.


Look you Mets fan, are you gonna show up or not?

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Look you Mets fan, are you gonna show up or not?
> 
> ATL


Funny you should ask.
Just finalized the plans earlier today.
Expensive weekend ahead.
Kids, parents and wife and I are cruise bound.
We won't be around.
Son and I are in pain over it.
Sure we will drink and eat on the cruise.
Sure there will be fun to be had.
However........CAO girls.......man, what a bummer that won't be in our plans.
Sorry guys.
Will have to miss this one.

Can't wait to buy some bogus stogies at the Market in Nassau:r .


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Funny you should ask.
> Just finalized the plans earlier today.
> Expensive weekend ahead.
> Kids, parents and wife and I are cruise bound.
> ...


Man that blows! Hey I hope the cruise ship band plays Copa Cabana the whole time you are there. Make sure you get the fresh Monte 2's this time.

Have fun!

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

well that sux Carlos, maybe we'll meet again at another HERF. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dude,
> You have been MIA!


Busy, busy, busy...Lots of studio work, live gigs, selling lots of tires, kids, wife...You know the drill...

Too bad you are not going to be at this Herf...

You have me JONEZIN' for one of those SanCristobal "El Morro" that you let me have the last time we got together...What a great smoke...

Next time!!!

- Nestor


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Actually, there's a possibility I may not be able to make this one, after all...


Then again, I think I got the day cleared up and might be there after all...


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry guys but it looks like you already know but i'm not goin to be attending this event unfortunately but wait.... I'll be in the Bahamas lookin at plenty of babes on the ship and still smokin stoggies... kinda the same thing???? Well i guess i'll just have to bring pictures to the next Herf so we can swap and see whos are better...lol...


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Just got in the mail today my flavourettes post card for the event mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm see you there!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be at LJ's w/Ron before the CAO event with a few friends from up this way. any of you SoFL boys interested in a little pre-HERF at LJ's let me know, or call Ron. See ya on the 21st.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

"The event is a Tobacco World on Powerline Rd, in Coconut Creek."


is that 4640 N Powerline RD, Pompano Beach 954-957-9293 ?

just want to make sure so that after leaving LJ's I go to the right place


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> "The event is a Tobacco World on Powerline Rd, in Coconut Creek."
> 
> is that 4640 N Powerline RD, Pompano Beach 954-957-9293 ?
> 
> just want to make sure so that after leaving LJ's I go to the right place


Yes...if you're coming down the turnpike from LJ's you want to go east on SW 10th (the exit after Glades) and then turn right (south) on Powerline...the next light will be Green Road...after that light TW will be on your left...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Neuromancer said:


> Yes...if you're coming down the turnpike from LJ's you want to go east on SW 10th (the exit after Glades) and then turn right (south) on Powerline...the next light will be Green Road...after that light TW will be on your left...


thanks for the info :z


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing all of you guys this Saturday.

Maarit
http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

2 more days fellas I already got my trash can and bags packed.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> 2 more days fellas I already got my trash can and bags packed.


don't miss the lj's pre-HERF


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

I will be there.........Guess Im not gonna be drinking that much this time around I told my brother I will be his Double D. Oh ya this is my bros first herf, muahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

So at what time is the pre-herf, and at what time it the herf-herf???

 :dr  

Nestor


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

PH @ 11am LJs & HH @ 2pm TW/CAO
see ya there


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

See y'all at TW...

- Nestor


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

wow, what a great day. fun had by one & all. The pre-HERF was great and the CAO event was good with nice sites (love the boots)


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

...and if you guys think the pre-herf and the herf were great, ya shoulda stuck around for the post-herf after we closed down TW and took the herf elsewhere...


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Neuromancer said:


> ...and if you guys think the pre-herf and the herf were great, ya shoulda stuck around for the post-herf after we closed down TW and took the herf elsewhere... [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...elsewhere huh....lol...
> 
> ...


----------

